# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met Sauna's en Thermen in België >  Ervaringen met Sauna Gidwi (Grobbendonk)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Sauna Gidwi
Floris Primsstraat 1 
Grobbendonk (AN)

Bezoek de website van Sauna Gidwi

*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Sauna Gidwi (Grobbendonk).*

----------


## ppolleke

Veel vaste sauna-bezoekers wisselen af tussen Gidwi en De Molenhoeve (Broechem)... dit kan enkel maar een pluspunt zijn... Maar op termijn komen ze bijna allemaal terug naar De Molenhoeve.

----------

